# Powerlifting records



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 7, 2005)

I searched and couldn't find this. What are the world records for unsuited/unshirted lifts?


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

Mendy did 715 Raw on the bench a few months ago......that is the world record


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 7, 2005)

How about squats and deadlifts? Does anyone have archives by weight classes? I suppose it's just ridiculously wishful thinking to think of having unshirted/unsuited records for teens. I've been trying to find that for a long time, but have never succeeded.


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

I have looked for the teen and over 40 records and cant find much......most of what I find is from 1985 and back


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 7, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> How about squats and deadlifts? Does anyone have archives by weight classes? I suppose it's just ridiculously wishful thinking to think of having unshirted/unsuited records for teens. I've been trying to find that for a long time, but have never succeeded.


 What state do you live in? I found the teen ones for my state.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 7, 2005)

Ohio. The only things I could ever find were either unshirted benching, or else all three lifts equipped. I also had no idea how old the lifts were or how old the lifters were (except that they were between 13 and 19).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 7, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Ohio. The only things I could ever find were either unshirted benching, or else all three lifts equipped. I also had no idea how old the lifts were or how old the lifters were (except that they were between 13 and 19).


 Damn that sucks lol. The site I found had 10-11 12-13 14-15 16-17 18-19 ect and all the weight classes and all three lifts. It was updated on 9/22/05. If I can't find one for ohio, I'll tell you how you compare to NC.


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.sonlightpower.com/National_Raw_Powerlifting.html


2001 Elliott Hieronymus - teenage men 13-15/132 - 240 150 270 670

2001 Nick LaStrada - teenage men 13-15/198 - 390 275 430 1095

2002 Patrick Akley - teenage men 13-15/220 - 425 250 415 1090

2000 Jesse Francis - teenage men 16-17/165 - 405 260 475 1140

2000 Rusty Leonard - teenage men 16-17/220 - 385 235 420 1040

2000 Jam Khojastch - teenage men 16-17/220 - 235 (BP)

2000 Steve Francis - teenage men 16-17/242 - 550 (SQ) 550 (DL) 1370 (TL)

2001 Michael Greeno - teenage men 16-17/242 - 330 (BP)

2001 Steve Birdsong - teenage men 16-17/275 - 405 315 445 1165
2000 Garrett Senciboy - teenage men 18-19/165 - 225 220 320 765

2002 Reis Wright - teenage men 18-19/198 - 460 325 500 1285

2000 Tim Francis - teenage men 18-19/220 - 350 315 405 1070

2002 Michael Greeno - teenage men 18-19/242 - 450 330 400 1180


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

NATIONAL RAW BENCH PRESS RECORDS



2000 Amy Taggart - teenage women 13-15/105 - 75

2000 Amber Walker - teenage women 13-15/242 - 85

2003 Ellen Krueger - submaster women/123 - 115

2002 Lynn Atchley - submaster women/132 - 135
2000 Terry Morris - master women 40-44/123 - 105

2001 Elliott Hieronymus - teenage men 13-15/132 - 160

2000 T. J. Moore - teenage men 13-15/148 - 250

2001 Nick LaStrada - teenage men 13-15/198 - 275
2000 Chris Holloway - teenage men 13-15/242 - 290

2001 Jack Tankersley - teenage men 16-17/165 - 280

2001 Chad Paxton - teenage men 16-17/308 - 255
2000 Drew Price - teenage men 18-19/220 - 310

2002 Bob Birdsong - teenage men 18-19/308 - 420

2002 Jonathan Montgomery - junior men/148 - 215
2001 Andy Spielman - junior men/165 - 400

2002 Ervin Nance - junior men/181 - 245

2002 C. J. Watson - junior men/198 - 385

2003 Brandon Griffin- junior men/220 - 385
2000 Robert Schubert - submaster men/165 - 330

2002 Mark Runyon - submaster men/220 - 390

2000 Ovalta Bell - submaster men/308 - 500

2001 Chris Lowe - submaster men/shw - 475
2002 Ronnie Porter - master men 40-44/165 - 310

2002 Gene Bauer - master men 40-44/198 - 360

2002 Steve Hazen - master men 40-44/220 - 350
2001 Doug Haycraft - master men 40-44/242 - 460

2002 Dave Roberts - master men 40-44/275 - 420

2003 John Kesler - master men 45-49/181 - 285

2000 Ed Finnell - master men 45-49/308 - 385

2002 Loren Betzer - master men 45-49/shw - 345

2002 Bill Harris - master men 50-54/181 - 275

2001 Curt Poling, Sr. - master men 50-54/198 - 300

2002 Wally Strosnider - master men 50-54/220 - 375
2001 Jim Bridges - master men 50-54/242 - 400

2000 Ed Coates - master men 50-54/308 - 360

2001 Win Smith - master men 55-59/181 - 265

2002 Paul Jungmeyer - master men 65-69/220 - 175

2002 Don Schaffer - master men 65-69/275 - 340

2001 Don Schaffer - master men 65-69/308 - 410

2002 John Rogers - police & fire/220 - 350
2002 Mike Beanland - open men/165 - 325
2000 Jason Carson - open men/181 - 415
2002 Marvin Evans - open men/198 - 415

2003 Shane McDaniel- open men/220 - 415

2001 James McEwen - open men/242 - 425
2000 Larry Young - open men/275 - 405

2002 Martin Lincoln, Jr. - open men/308 - 405

2002 Cash Bliss - open men/shw - 380



NATIONAL RAW DEADLIFT RECORDS



2000 Terry Morris - master women 40-44/123 - 250

2001 Elliott Hieronymus - teenage men 13-15/132 - 270

2001 Nick LaStrada - teenage men 13-15/198 - 430

2000 Justin Stratton - teenage men 16-17/165 - 475

2002 Jon Heisinger - submaster men/220 - 530

2003 Ken Struemph - submaster men/242 - 510
2000 Parrish Morris - open men/165 - 415

2002 Mike Molzen - open men/198 - 475

2001 Cash Bliss - open men/308 - 625

2002 Cash Bliss - open men/shw - 650


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 7, 2005)

18-19 470 B. Marion 305 B. Marion 510 B. Marion 1285 B. Marion
 
 Lol, 30 seconds later. Here are the 220 class for 18-19 (no 16-17 on there) it's squat (470) bench(305) dead(510) total (1285).


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

I believe these are all Natural and Raw


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 7, 2005)

In NC the 220 records are squat 529 bench 325 dead 525 total 1356.


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 7, 2005)

anyone know some records for FL? Any age is fine.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 7, 2005)

Only thing I can find for florida can't be right. I thought is was in kilo's at first, because it said the 165 class squat was 187.5, but the the SHW is like 455 so it can't be in kilos. No way 187.5 is a record and who uses half pounds?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2005)

it all depends on the federation.

check usapowerlifting.com


----------



## swordfish (Oct 7, 2005)

i know franco columbu has done 520 on bench press while weighing under 200 and did 750 while weighing under 200 for deadlift. obviously not natural but it was raw.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

swordfish said:
			
		

> i know franco columbu has done 520 on bench press while weighing under 200 and did 750 while weighing under 200 for deadlift. obviously not natural but it was raw.


Those are not documented lifts.....In pumping Iron I think he did 2 or 3 reps with 410....I doubt he was ever near a 500+ bench.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Those are not documented lifts.....In pumping Iron I think he did 2 or 3 reps with 410....I doubt he was ever near a 500+ bench.




exactly.  gym lifts don't count.  it is what you do in contest that matters.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

Need to know the 40+ 242 and 275 raw bench record!!!!
I have found some state records but thats it.......
*If anyone knows a link to this let me know*........I'm thinking about doing a Bench meet in 2 years when I turn 40 and know I can hit 525-550 raw....so I want to see where I would stand with that lift.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Need to know the 40+ 242 and 275 raw bench record!!!!
> I have found some state records but thats it.......
> *If anyone knows a link to this let me know*........I'm thinking about doing a Bench meet in 2 years when I turn 40 and know I can hit 525-550 raw....so I want to see where I would stand with that lift.




usapowerlifting has the records posted on their web page.

usapowerlifting.com


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2005)

here...

bench records 


click on the age group you want and the weight class records pop up.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> usapowerlifting has the records posted on their web page.
> 
> usapowerlifting.com


110 kgs  	Squat  	Jeff Douglas  	365.00  	804.50  	May-03  	
*242.50 lbs *	*pending 	Tony Harris 	367.50 	810.00 	May-05 	
*Bench Press *	Kevin Stewart 	237.50 *	523.50 *	May-03 	
	*pending 	Russell Kitani 	262.50 	578.50 	May-05 	
	Deadlift 	J Hood 		749.50 	96 	
	*pending 	Tony Harris 	355.00 	782.50 	May-05 	
	Total 	Jeff Douglas 	902.50 	1,989.50 	May-03 	
	*pending 	Tony Harris 	955.00 	2,105.25 	May-05 	

125 kgs 	Squat 	Vaillancourt 		843.25 	
*275.50 lbs* *Bench Press *	R Galvin 	*	552.00* 
	Deadlift 	J Hood 		727.50 	98 	
	Total 	R vaillancourt 		1,951.00 	






*MEN'S MASTER'S  AMERICAN RECORDS  	 	 	
AGE 40-44 	
As of June 2005*

242.50 lbs  	*pending  	Jeff Douglas  	365.00  	804.50  	Jul-04  	

*Bench Press 	Kevin Stewart 	255.00 	562.00 	Jul-03 	*

	Deadlift 	J Hood 		749.50 	96 	

	Total 	Jeff Douglas 	905.00 	1,995.00 	Oct-03 	


125 kgs 	Squat 	Ernie Surrell 		859.75 	89 	
*275.50 lbs 	Bench Press 	J Naperkowski 		578.50 	94 	
*

Thanks P


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2005)

go to the drop down menu under athletes at the top of the page and you can see things like rankings, qualifying totals, records etc...

USA Powerlifting...RAWR!


----------



## swordfish (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.criticalbench.com/Franco-Columbu.htm


its says they are powerlifting records.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 110 kgs  	Squat  	Jeff Douglas  	365.00  	804.50  	May-03
> *242.50 lbs *	*pending 	Tony Harris 	367.50 	810.00 	May-05
> *Bench Press *	Kevin Stewart 	237.50 *	523.50 *	May-03
> *pending 	Russell Kitani 	262.50 	578.50 	May-05
> ...





well, how do you stand up?


this also a "drug free" federation (whatever that means anymore.  I know there are some super heavies that are most certainly not drug free lifting in this fed.).

You may want to take a look at IPF or IPA although you better get used to wearing a bench shirt and triple ply steel squat suit if you want to compete with those animals (not wanting to start a debate but if kind of takes the sport out of it IMO).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 125 kgs     Squat     Vaillancourt         843.25
> *275.50 lbs* *Bench Press *    R Galvin     *    552.00*
> Deadlift     J Hood         727.50     98
> Total     R vaillancourt         1,951.00


 So the squat record unsuited is 843 pounds? and unsuited deadlift is 727?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2005)

swordfish said:
			
		

> http://www.criticalbench.com/Franco-Columbu.htm
> 
> 
> its says they are powerlifting records.



wow, that is awesome!


----------



## swordfish (Oct 8, 2005)

yea, those are a good amount of achievments. he did some olympic lifting too, thats cool. 

Franco Columbu Achievements

Titles Won in Bodybuilding:
??? Mr. Italy
??? Mr. Europe
??? Mr. International
??? Mr. World
??? Mr. Universe
??? Mr. Olympia (1976, 1981)
Titles Won in Powerlifting:
??? Champion of Italy
??? Champion of Germany
??? Champion of Europe
??? World Champion
World Records in Powerlifting:
??? Bench Press 520 lbs.
??? Squat 655 lbs.
??? Deadlift 750 lbs.
Records in Weightlifting:
??? Olympic Press 325 lbs.
??? Snatch 270 lbs.
??? Clean and Jerk 400 lbs.
Boxing: Amateur Boxing Champion


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *well, how do you stand up?
> *
> 
> this also a "drug free" federation (whatever that means anymore.  I know there are some super heavies that are most certainly not drug free lifting in this fed.).
> ...



I did 505 for 3 clean reps at 257 three years ago......was doing 405 for sets of 12 so I wasnt even conditioned for a single or tripple lift......If I can get back to that and then do 5-3 rep sets for a while I think I could easily hit 550......but age might f-with that?????

And I was 100%* not* natural at the time......I doubt that the non tested lifts at 40+ are any higher.......none that I have seen anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> So the squat record unsuited is 843 pounds? and unsuited deadlift is 727?




deadlifts are always unsuited or you can get into a very light suit but the problem is that the thicker the suit you wont be able to bend down to graps the bar (that is why it works with the squat.  with some of those suits you can barely sit down without having more than 500lbs on your back...that is why i hate it).  The deadlift is the most true lift in the sport now because it is the only one that you can't really use gear on.  Why is it that guys can squat well over 1000lbs yet thier deadlifts are 100s of pounds behind?  HMMMM.......Why is it that the deadlift numbers have barely gone up in the past 20 years in comparrison to the bench press and squat numbers??  hmmmm....why is it that guys can out bench their deadlifts by 200+lbs......hmmmmm....


anyway, read the rules.  I can't remeber if USAPL is raw or not.  It is drug free (or supposed to be).


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I did 505 for 3 clean reps at 257 three years ago......was doing 405 for sets of 12 so I wasnt even conditioned for a single or tripple lift......If I can get back to that and then do 5-3 rep sets for a while I think I could easily hit 550......but age might f-with that?????
> 
> And I was 100%* not* natural at the time......I doubt that the non tested lifts at 40+ are any higher.......none that I have seen anyway.



So basically you are fucked?
No gear + older = much weaker eh?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a video of a really skinny guy in a suit doing a sumo with 500 and he can barely grab the bar.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> So basically you are fucked?
> No gear + older = much weaker eh?


Did it at 35 so 40 aint that much older.
And those records are all *drug records*.....there is *no such thing as natural*.....only a stupid kid would think that.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 8, 2005)

The only thing I may stand a chance in would be a deadlift meet when I'm one of the older guys in the class. Right now I can do 405x2 if I remember correctly, which, according to most charts, puts me at about 420 for a max.


----------



## Super Hulk (Oct 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Mendy did 715 Raw on the bench a few months ago......that is the world record



i just went to his site. his record is 875.32 lbs bench


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> i just went to his site. his record is 875.32 lbs bench


That is not Raw.............and I believe he did 1005 shirted


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is not Raw.............and I believe he did 1005 shirted


 Yup.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is not Raw.............and I believe he did 1005 shirted




I know that Gene Rychlak did 1005 shirted not too long ago, but I didn't know that Scott Mendelson tied him  .


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

swordfish said:
			
		

> I know that Gene Rychlak did 1005 shirted not too long ago, but I didn't know that Scott Mendelson tied him  .




Mudge said that also......I dont know if its a tie or if one man bested ther other  ......but their both are fucking strong as hell. 

I'm not sure but I believe Gene is in the weight class above Mende....so technically a tie would go to the lighter man


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

yep......mende is 320...so 60lbs lighter


----------



## swordfish (Oct 8, 2005)

60 lbs lighter?  That is a lot of weight. But I definetely agree, both are strong as hell.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2005)

Mendy did 1005x2 shirted in the gym some time ago, but yeah in competition I never heard that he tied it. I haven't been following PL lately though.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, how do you stand up?
> 
> 
> this also a "drug free" federation (whatever that means anymore.  I know there are some super heavies that are most certainly not drug free lifting in this fed.).
> ...


P do you know what federation does* Raw bench* but is *not drug tested*...........I just cant stomach the idea of cheating, even though most or all of the top lifters do...


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 15, 2005)

So let me get this straight, then (sorry to dig up an old thread)  But a guy like me, not drugs, no "bench shirt" or "squat suit" really has not hope of competing?  I have no desire to use suits or shirts, i agree with those who say it makes it all so unnatural and screwy.  whatever.  is there really any "natural" strength competition anymore?  one where one truyly CANNOT be on drugs of any sort?  this is what i am looking for.   this is driving me nuts.  I want to compete against those who are also not geared up, whether it be hormonally or otherwise.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight, then (sorry to dig up an old thread) But a guy like me, not drugs, no "bench shirt" or "squat suit" really has not hope of competing? I have no desire to use suits or shirts, i agree with those who say it makes it all so unnatural and screwy. whatever. is there really any "natural" strength competition anymore? one where one truyly CANNOT be on drugs of any sort? this is what i am looking for. this is driving me nuts. I want to compete against those who are also not geared up, whether it be hormonally or otherwise.


 You can find a federation that doesn't use suits, but finding one were people don't use drugs is not really possible. I will probably have to compete againest kids on gear...


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 15, 2005)

I have learned so much about anabolics on this forum, and can see why so many experienced members get frustrated with stupid questions about steroids and such.  Man, two years ago, when i first started powerlifting/strength training, I was under the impression that steroids are really only meant to be for mass building, and NOT for strength increase (primarily. i thought that strenght increase was secondary to increased hypertrophy.)  after talking with P funk, even the oly weightlifters are geared up.  Man,  I hang my head sometimes, when i look at these guys... i gut it out and do what i can without that stuff, but to watch some of these guys getting so big and so strong, one can understand why I would be tempted.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight, then (sorry to dig up an old thread)  But a guy like me, not drugs, no "bench shirt" or "squat suit" really has not hope of competing?  I have no desire to use suits or shirts, i agree with those who say it makes it all so unnatural and screwy.  whatever.  is there really any "natural" strength competition anymore?  one where one truyly CANNOT be on drugs of any sort?  this is what i am looking for.   this is driving me nuts.  I want to compete against those who are also not geared up, whether it be hormonally or otherwise.



You can find some natural compatitions with no gear................but in reality there is no such thing..


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I have learned so much about anabolics on this forum, and can see why so many experienced members get frustrated with stupid questions about steroids and such.  Man, two years ago, when i first started powerlifting/strength training, I was under the impression that steroids are really only meant to be for mass building, and NOT for strength increase (primarily. i thought that strenght increase was secondary to increased hypertrophy.)  after talking with P funk, even the oly weightlifters are geared up.  Man,  I hang my head sometimes, when i look at these guys... i gut it out and do what i can without that stuff, but to watch some of these guys getting so big and so strong, one can understand why I would be tempted.


haloteston will give you 0 size or weight gain but will make you strong as hell....................steroids can do all kinds of things.........


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did it at 35 so 40 aint that much older.
> And those records are all *drug records*.....there is *no such thing as natural*.....only a stupid kid would think that.



That's why I said, if you were natural, then you would be screwed....
Thanks for jumping to conclusions, just to insult.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 15, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I have learned so much about anabolics on this forum, and can see why so many experienced members get frustrated with stupid questions about steroids and such.  Man, two years ago, when i first started powerlifting/strength training, I was under the impression that steroids are really only meant to be for mass building, and NOT for strength increase (primarily. i thought that strenght increase was secondary to increased hypertrophy.)  after talking with P funk, even the oly weightlifters are geared up.  Man,  I hang my head sometimes, when i look at these guys... i gut it out and do what i can without that stuff, but to watch some of these guys getting so big and so strong, one can understand why I would be tempted.



I understand man, but I will never use them.
Besides, I have some gyno naturally, it would be suicide going on gear.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> That's why I said, if you were natural, then you would be screwed....
> Thanks for jumping to conclusions, just to insult.


nope the drug records are almost the same................you really need to wake up


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> but finding one were people don't use drugs is not really possible.



Dude, there are tested feds. If you need help let me know.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> is there really any "natural" strength competition anymore?  one where one truyly CANNOT be on drugs of any sort?



People cheat in all aspects of life man, there is a guy (shirted) benching just under 900 tested. Is he really natural? Heck if I know.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Dude, there are tested feds. If you need help let me know.


 What I mean is, in the tested feds there are still a lot of people that use steroids.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 15, 2006)

What I don't get is why the super-heavies ( 242 + ) are all weaker then the 185-240 classes.  I can match most of those lifts now and I'm in the 1st half of being 16.


----------

